# INR testing



## emgarcia (Feb 7, 2012)

I just started in this clinic and they do alot of billing for G0250 they are rejecting for not a payalbe procedure. Does anyone know how I should be this? 

Thanks Eva


----------



## mjb5019 (Feb 13, 2012)

*Inr*

When I billed these 2 years ago the problem was with the diagnosis codes we were using- the diagnosis for the reason the patinet was on anticoagulant therapy went first followed  by the long term use code for whatever drug.  Did you try looking at the Medicare Local Coverage Determination for your area? You can find them on the website of your local Medicare administrator.  Here in southern CA our administrator is Palmetto.


----------

